# Fun with Pee and a SodaStream



## jojabri (Jan 19, 2014)

After a few glasses of Dragon Blood, (probably a mistake to do much after that) I went to check on my current batch of Skeeter Pee. I have finally overcome that stinky smell by whisking it with a copper scrub pad, and it was coming along nicely.

As I was whisking, I looked over at my Sodastream machine, which sits on my counter where I do all my racking, and had a partially-inebriated (which is the state I am always at after 10:00pm) idea. There sat an unopened bottle of Sodastream lemon-lime mix. The hamper wheel started turning. Could I put some "pee" in there to carbonate it at this point?? What would it taste like if I sweetened it with the Sodastream syrup?? My SG test said it was 1.000 so there couldn't be much residual sugar.

So I went for it! I pulled off 1 liter, to the mark on my Sodastream bottle, and very carefully pushed the button. It took a little time as there was still CO2 in the "pee" I got it to 2 buzzes, and felt that was enough. Granted, I'm looking to get a buzz myself and have no time for waiting. 

Once the foam had died down, I unscrewed the carbonating bottle and added in a capful of the lemon-lime Sodastream syrup. Next, I gave it a very gentle turn and opened it. It was REALLY bubbly.

BUT, the taste is AWESOME! It tastes a lot like limeade, very tart, but still sweet. 

I know I'm gonna get some flack about messing with it before it's done, but I'm cool with that. I figure if anypeoples are cool with experimenting, that, from what I've read, youpeoples are.

Oh, furthermore, just sayin' because it's a Sodastream thing, putting anything other than water will void any warranty with Sodastream and our machine. That said, I have found you can easily turn a white into a sparkling white using this machine. I totally did this for New Years, and nobody could tell the difference.

I'd been curious about this for a bit and would love some input about Sodastream and wine experiments.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 19, 2014)

hey its your wine...do what you want with it...if you like it drink it, if you dont , well whatever.
i have some friends that like there machine, some dont.
i have read mixed reviews on it.
But if it can convert scarlett johansson to promote it...I am all in.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like you have a fun time with the machine and the pee. That is what this hobby is all about.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2014)

How could anyone not read this post after a headline like that!


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ha, sounds like you had some fun!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like a fun experiment. If I had a Soda Stream, I probably would have done the same at 1 am. lol
I can see it as a great way to make wine coolers. I wonder if you bottle it, if it will hold up.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been wondering about this and if it would be a 'cheap' way of sparkling a few bottles of wine. Put it in champagne or beer bottles and keep a few on hand...

Darn, now I'm going to have to look at some prices!


----------



## jojabri (Jan 19, 2014)

I have used it to sparkle up a few bottles for New Years. I didn't bottle them, just poured wine in the carbonator bottle and served from there. It does work! I would assume that you would have to have champagne corks and cages to store it, just in case. If I had any on-hand, I'd give it a try.

The catch is that you have to be rather patient while pressing the button. It CAN overspill/explode. There are a few videos on Youtube addressing this.

As a warning, any damage done to the Sodastream because of use with a liquid other than water DOES invalidate the warranty.


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Jan 20, 2014)

The soda stream can be very useful! Occasionally when I make a batch of white wine that seems a bit mediocre I put it in the soda stream and hey presto you have great bottle of sparking wine. Got the idea from Heston

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlMwud7SxEA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlMwud7SxEA[/ame]

Will give the skeeter pee a try this weekend


----------



## Lizerdking (Jan 20, 2014)

Been force carbing in the kegerator and playing with pee for a couple years now.

Used all kinds of things as mixers...

Green Tea- Awesome
Lemon/Lime Gatorade Powder - Awesome
Black Tea- Awesome

Any Fruit Juice you can think of... Awsome


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 21, 2014)

I almost purchased a Sodastream for the sole purpose of making sparkling Dragon Blood. Glad the experiment worked out for you.


----------



## jojabri (Jan 21, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I almost purchased a Sodastream for the sole purpose of making sparkling Dragon Blood. Glad the experiment worked out for you.



Will be bottling some Dragon Blood shortly. I'll post the results when I get to it. I could bottle today, but I think I'll be patient. I can't say that my hubby will be, he's eyeballing that carboy like he's Clinton would a chubby chick.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 22, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Will be bottling some Dragon Blood shortly. I'll post the results when I get to it. I could bottle today, but I think I'll be patient. I can't say that my hubby will be, he's eyeballing that carboy like he's Clinton would a chubby chick.


....................


----------

